# Help with Grizzly Damper Rod



## lydiae (Jan 23, 2014)

We have a grizzly insert and we are trying to figure out if something is wrong with our damper rod. We don't know what it is supposed to be doing. Is it supposed to be connected to something? When we insert it in the "tube" it goes through and comes out the other end but it's not hitting or touching anything. We recently puchased a new cat and really want it to work but don't know how to engage it. Help from someone with this insert would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pimp Your Slammer (Jan 24, 2014)

lydiae said:


> We have a grizzly insert and we are trying to figure out if something is wrong with our damper rod. We don't know what it is supposed to be doing. Is it supposed to be connected to something? When we insert it in the "tube" it goes through and comes out the other end but it's not hitting or touching anything. We recently puchased a new cat and really want it to work but don't know how to engage it. Help from someone with this insert would be greatly appreciated!


Hey Lydiae,
      Yes, I know exactly what your talking about. Mine too has the rod, it is a monotonous, problematic, pain in the@$$.
It is attached to a slide block, basically a brick with steel tabs, that serves as your damper when extended and retracted over the exhaust port. As of 2 weeks ago, mine broke loose like yours in the close position. I had let the stove cool and stick my hand up the flue hole and slide it back to continue to use it. Ok here's the deal, creosote, ash and trash accumulates in it's guides, making it harder to open and close until the rod keeper finally breaks.
This spring I plan to see if I can get to it to reattach it , clean the guides and surface. It will be very difficult I know.
So my advice would be to, let the stove cool, try and access the block via the smoke hole, and pry it back so the smoke may evacuate the burn chamber. The. U may use it at less efficiency dampening it only with the intake levers.  Or you can call a technician of sorts who may be able to reattach it. It's a good stove if u can overcome this.
Tip.. To start this stove faster, u can wedge the ash flap open slightly with something, close the door, and then pull the empty ash pan back and inch or so. This stove will rage in 2 minutes. Good luck, Chuck.


----------



## lydiae (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Chuck! That makes a lot of sense. Last night we felt up through the exhaust from inside the stove and above the stove to see if there were some sort of door or flaps and we couldn't find anything. Ours is open, so we haven't found a block. Could it be hidden somewhere and we are not seeing it? What stinks is we just bought a new cat to improve the heat output and it doesn't really matter until this if fixed. When yours was working right, did you use less wood ? Also was the temp higher? The highest our temp gage says (which we think is broken too) is 250. I know this is a lot to ask but when you do cool your stove and get around to fixing it, could you take a picture and post it for me? That would help so much! The manual doesn't help us a bit. Thanks for your input!


----------



## begreen (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds like making a more reliable mechanical connection between the rod and the slider damper would be a worthy investment of time.


----------



## Pimp Your Slammer (Jan 24, 2014)

lydiae said:


> We have a grizzly insert and we are trying to figure out if something is wrong with our damper rod. We don't know what it is supposed to be doing. Is it supposed to be connected to something? When we insert it in the "tube" it goes through and comes out the other end but it's not hitting or touching anything. We recently puchased a new cat and really want it to work but don't know how to engage it. Help from someone with this insert would be greatly appreciated!





begreen said:


> Sounds like making a more reliable mechanical connection between the rod and the slider damper would be a worthy investment of time.


----------



## Pimp Your Slammer (Jan 25, 2014)

I would be a good investment of time I agree, accessing it may be a challenge.


----------



## Pimp Your Slammer (Jan 25, 2014)

Pimp Your Slammer said:


> I would be a good investment of time I agree, accessing it may be a challenge.





lydiae said:


> Thanks Chuck! That makes a lot of sense. Last night we felt up through the exhaust from inside the stove and above the stove to see if there were some sort of door or flaps and we couldn't find anything. Ours is open, so we haven't found a block. Could it be hidden somewhere and we are not seeing it? What stinks is we just bought a new cat to improve the heat output and it doesn't really matter until this if fixed. When yours was working right, did you use less wood ? Also was the temp higher? The highest our temp gage says (which we think is broken too) is 250. I know this is a lot to ask but when you do cool your stove and get around to fixing it, could you take a picture and post it for me? That would help so much! The manual doesn't help us a bit. Thanks for your input!


Lydiae,
Mine hasn't operated to its fullest efficiency since I've owned it. I have the original receipt from the first owner in 1981. She paid 3100.00 brand new installed, I suppose it was the Cadillac back in the day. I paid 200. And it was ragged out. Replaced door gaskets and door handle. I rebuilt the blower with new bearings as well. It still doesn't have a catyllst  installed, but it reaches 600 degrees pretty fast especially if you use the ash door trick.
Your flue block has to be in there, I don't believe it's small enough to be removed without cutting the welds and peeling the top if the insert open. I would enjoy seeing pics of your beast if you would post them. I am also interested in how much it cost you for the unit and the cat. I will post pics if mine as requested.


Pimp Your Slammer said:


> I would be a good investment of time I agree, accessing it may be a challenge.


----------

